# [Foundation] dry acne prone skin. Makeup Forever?



## Sushi. (Mar 26, 2008)

I have dry skin that breaks out easily. It stays completely undercontrol usually but currently my new foundation that i love is causing it to break out again (bought from walmart, only like $15). 

I was thinking about looking into getting something different, possibly by Makeup Forever because they seem to be my favorite makeup line. (I have been reccomended to get mineral makeup in another post but i figured i would ask about Makeup Forever as well) Ive had great outcomes with everything ive purchased from them. Anyways I was wondering if anyone could reccomend their foundation for dry acne prone skin (im looking for liquid preferably)

If people have'nt had luck with it, possibly reccomend me another good liquid foundation thats good for dry, acne prone skin?

Thank you in advance!! I appreciate any and all responces


----------



## athena123 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey sushi, I've never tried MUFE and can't make any recommendations but pasting a link to the liquid mineral makeup I use when my skin feels a little dry. It goes on kind of sheer but evens out your complexion nicely. For additional coverage you can layer it or spot treat with powdered mineral makeup. Lovely stuff with a lot of beneficial ingredients that won't contribute to any more breakouts. 

Mineral makeup is anti-inflammatory has no dyes fillers talc or fragrance natural water resistant | Skin, Undertones, Glow, Light, Yellow | NCN Pro Skincare


----------



## Kiseki (Mar 26, 2008)

The best foundation for dry skin in terms of MUFE is their Lift Foundation. I don't know how acne-prone skin reacts to it, because having oily skin, I can't get near the stuff.

Ask if they can give you a sample and test drive it!


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im definitly checking out that link to the mineral makeup

oh i forgot to add that because of my old acne scars i need something that has really good coverage as well.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 26, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend mat velvet + even though it's good for acne prone skin. It's kind of dry but has amazing coverage.

I'd suggest the liquid lift foundation and then just get some concealer. I think it's better than adding an extra layer of foundation over it. I love the lift concealer they have.


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 26, 2008)

My best recommendation would be to establish a really good skincare regimen, rather than just look for a foundation for dry skin. If you use a really rich moisturizer designed for acne-prone skin(I LOVE La roche Posay's Nutritic - both 2.5 and 5% formulas - their entire line is really good for acne prone skin), you'll probably have better results with any foundation you try. I've never tried the MUFE foundations, so I'm not much help there, but i've heard that it can be hard to find a good matching tone, and generally, i've noticed most high-end brands don't cater to acne-prone folks and often contain ingredients that can cause break-outs - i have this idea in my head that they tend to cater to the rich women in their 30s-50s who tend to get drier and aren't acne-prone, so they don't worry if their ingredients are a bit acnegenic as long as they are quite moisturizing, that's just a theory though. 

I used to have your problem with having dry, but acne-prone skin. I used to over-exfoliate(several times a week with the neutrogena one that's supposed to be gentle"smooth, round microbeads"), and i think that irritated my skin and made it more prone to breaking-out. I also used to use a light moisturizer for acne-prone skin for fear of breaking out with a heavier one, but now that i use nutritic, my skin is way better, really soft, and doesn't flake at all, and only the occasional zit. It's always about trying lots of products - nutritic may not be for you, but i think once you find a great moisturizer and a low-irritation cleansing routine, some of your problems may be solved. 

As for the mineral makeup... it really works best on well-hydrated skin, especially the powder formulas. That said though, if you take care of your skin, everything will work better. I do still worry about most foundations - i find all the liquids/creams i try eventually break me out, which is why i stick with the mineral foundation(Everyday Minerals), and it does improve my skin(in terms of acne) when i use it - just avoid mineral powders when your skin is dry.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im definitly checking out that link to the mineral makeup

oh i forgot to add that because of my old acne scars i need something that has really good coverage as well._

 
sushi, the NCN liquid mineral makeup doesn't have super coverage. You can build it, but it doesn't offer really heavy coverage. I usually stipple it all over, buff in with a skunk brush, then dip my 162 brush into powdered mineral powder [everyday minerals] and go back over my nose and chin for additional coverage. I like the #162 brush for this because the short, stiff bristles work great for limited areas and pouncing it in won't leave any kind of brush marks. 

bjorne_again offered great advice as well. Take care of your skin. Don't use overly irritating products; while you work on clearing up your skin, at least with mineral makeup you won't be contributing to the flareups. Be careful, though some mineral makeups can cause irritations to those with sensitive skin so be on the lookout for bismuth, mica or talc. 

have you tried the oil cleansing method? That may be a great place for you to start; it's a gentle but effective way to remove makeup, clean out your pores without stripping your skin of the natural oils necessary to great skin care health.


----------



## hollytron (Mar 28, 2008)

I have dry skin (really dry), yet I break out in my T-zone (especially the forehead) and MUFF's mat velvet + is amazing. It really is! I just try not to get hooked on a real expensive foundation, but the sample I had was AMAZING. I just may end up going out to get it if my quest for great, cost-efficient foundation doesn't end soon and with good results. 

I've just started trying Maybelline's Mineral Power liquid foundation for normal/dry skin and so far, I have nothing but good things to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not very expensive either, (I think about $10).


----------



## Iridescence (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey hun, I have the same problem. I couldn't wear any foundations because it would break me out!!! I finally tried clinique clarifying makeup...AND WOW I LOVE IT. Its a medium to high coverage liquid and its amazing. Just make sure if you have dry skin to use a really great moisturizer with it. HTH!!!


----------

